# Throw Bag in Arkansas below Sidel's



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Report indicates that my throw bag was spotted, rope deployed River left above Twin Falls which is below Sidel's. At the time it was spotted (6/8/08)it did not appear to be a significant danger.

If anyone picks it up or has further information please post.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

i found a some of the rope in the right eddie below sidels a few days agio there appire to be about a 10ft strand flotint in the water. 

if you were to catch the eddie in a raft you could just clove hitch the rope to your boat. and likely pull it out


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

This would not have been the same rope. It was spotted two weeks ago further down stream the night of the disappearance. Regardless good heads up to others eddying out after sidel's.


----------

